# Kirkby golf course



## mono217 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have played here lots of times but its not my home course played twice this week as I have not in ages.

Thay had hollinated the greens and then sanded them and they have knitted together great we got on and played for only Â£3 it was a great day I shot a 77 I learned some new things hit every fairway and 15 GIR's and had 30 putts.

Well anyway I must say the fairways were lush and the holes some of them anyway where quite short. 1 hole only maybe 2ish had water on them but the day was great.

They have had a new green intalled on the 8th which is a very tactical hole with bunker place ment just short of the green.

The 15th is a par 4 which is 491 yards which was quite hard.

The greens are small on most holes but hard to read and quite pacey.

The fairways are big and hard to miss but if you do ypu will be sorry big thick fluffy ruff.

Well anyway thats enough you should give it ago if your in liverpool.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 21, 2009)

What's your handicap?


----------



## mono217 (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob My handicap is 18


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2009)

When was the last time you played to or above your handicap?


----------



## mono217 (Apr 23, 2009)

hmmmmmm most probabley around a year ago


----------



## Leftie (Apr 23, 2009)

I shot a 77 I learned some new things hit every fairway and 15 GIR's and had 30 putts.
		
Click to expand...

Wow Mono.  Gross 77 off 18 h/cap on a par 72 course.  That's nett 59  Great shooting.  
Probably a course record 

Hang on a minute though.  If you hit every fairway, hit 15 GIR and took only 30 putts, what on earth happened on the holes where you missed the GIR???  Taking the scenaro where you dropped 2 shots on each of those 3 holes, you should have come in with a gross 71 i.e. scratch golfer or even +1.

There is no way that I would play you off 18 h/cap     (unless you were trying to hit the ball while still on your horse with your sombrero pulled down over your eyes...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2009)

Me thinks the calculator batteries were flat


----------

